# Do I have HB3/HB4 or 2B lights??



## vi009dz (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking for the correct headlight harness for my 1993 Suburban, and fishers eMatch on their website asks whether the lighting system is 2B or HB-3 / HB-4. I don't know what this means.

This is the headlight setup I have (not my rig....just found a pic online and posted it here).


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*lights*

look on the face of the headlight lenses it should be cast it the plastic !


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm going to say you have HB 3-4.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Mark is correct. The Sub in your pic has the HB3-HB4 lights.

Composite is the giveaway. 2B's are sealed beams.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

B&B;539812 said:


> 2B's are sealed beams.


Think Work truck front end.
(random picture off the internet)


----------



## vi009dz (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks guys, I assumed that was the correct answer; I technically have 4 bulbs, and the work truck style has 2 bulbs, so I assumed that 2B meant the work truck, sealed beam style, and the HB3/HB4 was what I had.

BUT...you know what happens when you assume.....


----------

